# Very Poorly mouse!



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

My little black mouse is now very poorly, she has been a sickly mouse from the word go and I have been surprised she has lasted 18months. I really need some advice on how to put her out of her misery! I can not bear to hit her over the head or set a mouse trap there has to be something better!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If you don't feel capable of doing it yourself, call around & see if there are any vets who could inject her. Or ask a family member to do it for you. Sorry that it's come time to say goodbye!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Methods can only be discussed in the culling or via pm, there are a few diffrent methods. But if your not confident to do it yourself as above call a vet, any vet can put a mouse down, they will most likely gas it first then injection or just gas would prob be enough if it's weak.

But if you want to do it yourself you can either ask to join the culling forum or pm me or other members for advice on diffrent methods, I've only used physical so maby best to find someone who has used or uses co2


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear it. Still 18months for a mouse is very very good.


----------

